# More Shelby - Airflo Rack Trial Fit



## dougfisk (Dec 2, 2012)

*Shelby Airflo Rack Trial Fit - Updated Second Try*

You guys got my attention with the rack comments... so I did a mockup this afternoon.  In these pics the fender is about 1/2 inch away from seated on the seat stay fender bridge, because I didn't want to pinch it.  I spaced the rack mount up off the fender about a 1/2 inch to compensate.


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2012)

Doug, first off, PLEASE gets those boxes off that Vette! Oh My God!! I'm going to have a seizure! Next up, the rack is a girls rack for sure. It may fit the frame BUT.....you see how the angle of the tail appears to point upward to the sky? It should be parallel to the ground when wheels are on the bike. Look at my pictures of mine in my album. It also looks like your rack was modified on the underside??? Are those welds at the seems in the front on the underside??


----------



## fuzzyktu (Dec 3, 2012)

Set the small cut out on the frame and the rack will set correctly.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 3, 2012)

Slick... Here is a better shot (of the boxes) just for you


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 3, 2012)

*Shelby*

You need to save that Vette from those boxes, and I can save you from having to restore that Speedline.  I have one complete that we can trade for the Vette.  What year is it by the way?

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 3, 2012)

blasterracing said:


> You need to save that Vette from those boxes, and I can save you from having to restore that Speedline.  I have one complete that we can trade for the Vette.  What year is it by the way?
> 
> Tim Newmeyer
> Shelby, Ohio




It's a 1956


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 6, 2012)

*updated - second try*

OK fuzzy, is this better?


----------



## TRP (Dec 6, 2012)

For the love of god... save the vette. 

(can't think of a better place to put my first post!)

Nice rack,
Ted


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 6, 2012)

that looks a lot beter  here is a picture of a girls rack and a boys(silver)
maybe this will help


----------



## fuzzyktu (Dec 7, 2012)

Much better Doug.  Jims pic is very helpful and explains the difference in the male/female racks visually!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 7, 2012)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;




------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 7, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> ok... i cant take it anymore your killing me. here are some shots of the rack area in question.  you have to tuck it in or it looks off. that frame has to fit the rack for it to work.  man...I want your vet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ok Red, now you've REALLY done it... Either your frame is different, your rack is different, or both.  Your rack has the notch toward the middle, which everyone is calling the "girls" version.  Your rack fits between the frame tubes, which mine does not.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 7, 2012)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;(((:::(((((((((
red.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 7, 2012)

slick said:


> Doug, first off, PLEASE gets those boxes off that Vette! Oh My God!! I'm going to have a seizure!...






blasterracing said:


> You need to save that Vette from those boxes, and I can save you from having to restore that Speedline...






TRP said:


> For the love of god... save the vette....






redline1968 said:


> ...I want your vet!




Note to self:  Remember to turn the repair stand *away* from the open garage door for pictures.


----------



## slick (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is a key problem non of you have noticed about rack placement on the Shelby frames. Not only are the girls/boys different but the boys frames had 2 different styled seatube clamps. The early (1936-37) was a wrap around pincher style and the later (1938-40) frames had a smaller but beefier clamp that looks more like a Schwinn style. And bith heights of the clamps are different so both of these variables will definately through the angles off on the seatube attachment brackets as well as their length. Here are some pictures of the differences. Also the 36-37 frame has a narrower opening between the 2 top tubes for a hanging tank only while the other 38-40 frame has a bit wider opening for the Speedline tank. Jim and i test fit a banana tank in a later 38-40 frame and the gap around the tank was bigger and looked horrible. The speedline tank will fit either frame but will just hide the sides of the top tubes a bit more then the frame it is intended to be on.  here is the earlier 1936 frame in red and the later 38-40 in white. Note the seatube clamp difference. Also note the factory installed thin metal strap to brace the seatube to the frame.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 8, 2012)

(((((((((((((((((((((((((:::::::::::::::::)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 8, 2012)

Real deal steal tank?


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 9, 2012)

::::::::::::(((()))):::::::::


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 10, 2012)

That rack looks like a re-pop.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 11, 2012)

*********************(((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))))))*******************


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 11, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> Lo LO........ it can be anything you want it  to be... thanks for the laughs. did you know that 70's colors are in these days.




????????????


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 11, 2012)

I was told the tank is a metal reproduction and so is the rack.. The reproduction tanks fit well and are a great copy. The inserts are really the only thing that looks a bit off at least the ones i have seen and even the one i owned.... If i still had it i would compare for you..The rack for sure should not be that difficult to instal male or female... I just sold my aluminum girls rack or i would offer it up...Good luck.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 12, 2012)

redline1968 said:


> ....... it can be anything you want it  to be.... did you know that 70's colors are in these days.





I was thinking a nice candy gold to orange sunset fade


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 12, 2012)

LOL........ At least it is real deal airflow....All original metal!!! I bought this bike off a old man named Terry and he came up with this crazy paint job... This is my rider... Was going to restore but get way to many complements when i ride...It ended up being one of my favs...


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 12, 2012)

LOL........ At least it is real deal airflow....All original metal!!! I bought this bike off a old man named Terry and he came up with this crazy paint job... This is my rider... Was going to restore but get way to many complements when i ride...It ended up being one of my favs.


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 12, 2012)

*Airflo*

That paint is just crazy wild.  I wouldn't change a thing!!!

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio

"Original Home Of All Your Shelbys"


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Tim!! I am not changing anything... I have added original egg light-fork mount speedo-tires-Fork lock.


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Tim!! I am not changing anything... I have added original egg light-fork mount speedo-tires-Fork lock.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Dec 14, 2012)

heres an original girls aluminum rack mounted on my no nose.


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks good!!! I am glad it went to a good home.


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 25, 2012)

*:d :d*



slick said:


> Doug, first off, PLEASE gets those boxes off that Vette! Oh My God!! I'm going to have a seizure! Next up, the rack is a girls rack for sure. It may fit the frame BUT.....you see how the angle of the tail appears to point upward to the sky? It should be parallel to the ground when wheels are on the bike. Look at my pictures of mine in my album. It also looks like your rack was modified on the underside??? Are those welds at the seems in the front on the underside??




The poor vette!!!


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 25, 2012)

*Shelby!!*

SHELBY!! This is super cool!


----------

